# hi



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey i will put a picture of my fish tomorrow if i have time. I was wondering if my molly pregnaunt. She is like maybe 26 or 24 day prgoo. so please tell me some signs of her being prego!:animated_fish_swimm:animated_fish_swimm:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

how do upload pictures?? on this post


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Aquarium Gallery


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

So how do i donload some pictures


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

SO what are some signs


----------

